# ***OFFICIAL*** 2010-11 College Football Discussion Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

NCAA Football is back everyone! Time to fire up the grills and watch some College Football on Saturday's again.​


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

*First weekend of College Football*

So did a lot of you watch college football this weekend? I know I did! They weren't any real major upsets other than maybe Ole Miss losing to Jacksonville State LOL. I'm mainly an SEC football fan, mainly since I live in SEC Territory, and I believe that their conference is the best. I was born in SC, and lived there for a long time, so I'm an SC Gamecocks fan, but not a Spurrier fan! I just don't think he has taken this team where he said he would?!? What are some of your guys favorite teams, and how did they do over the weekend? Have a great day, bye.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am a huge Terps fan. We did alright. We got the win over Navy but our offense looked like crap all game long. As for the upsets, I would say that Pittsburgh losing to Utah was an upset as well.

I am happy that Boise State got the win as well. They could very well run the table and possibly play for the national championship this year which would be awesome.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhhhh and I will call this thread home for a few months lol. Mississippi State almost won last night so I was almost happy lol. Theres some good games coming down the pipe also!!!! Notre Dame is looking good but I think Florida might be in a little trouble!!! Bama will of coarse flogg Penn State


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This weekend has some good ones for sure. I am thinking that Georgia will ebat South Carolina and am hoping that Miami will upset Ohio State but I am not holding too much faith in that happening.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think Georgia will beat SC, cause Georgia isn't playing a mediocre team this week like they did last week! Georgia has a Freshman QB, and they don't have their best receiver either. I say SC's defense swallows up the Georgia offense, and the QB throws at least 3 Ints. SC over Georgia 24 to 14.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Tarheel fan here, and I'm extremely happy Yates is playing like a real QB. We were down 13 starters the other night, and almost pulled off the win over a #21 ranked LSU.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I can't lie I'm about to blow a massive college football orgasm today- flipping between ND-Michigan, OU-FSU and OSU-Miami just to set up watching my Longhorns against Wyoming while flipping to check on the Alabama-Penn State game tonight.


I LOVES ME SOME COLLEGE FOOTBALL!!!!!! :happy01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Flipping between those too, and can't believe who VT lost to. Florida State is not going to be in their game too much longer it seems.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Virginia tech is not off to a good start this season.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Roll Tide????


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

damn bama is putting on a clinic right now


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

They are lol...No big plays but still a good showin


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well Ohio St. has taken the #1 spot in the country now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I wish there was a tourney at the end of the season, 16 teams or 8. Then losing one wouldn't matter so much but if winning your conf. put you in they'd still make a big deal out of those games.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What I really want to see is Boise go to a bigger conference and have a more challenging schedule.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I want to see BS go against a top ranked team. Im tired of the hype. If they give them a can for a bowl game I might have to write a letter lol......Bama looked like garbage last week...I feel sorry for Ole Miss because you know Nick Saben has lit a fire under every single player on the roster.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

This is truly a week of upsets.

Texas beat (5)Nebraska
(18)Wisconsin beat (1)Ohio State
Hawaii beating (19)Nevada (1st Q)
Washington beating (24)Oregon State (1st Q)

We'll see Boise at number one next week.

Also, I thought I'd throw it out there that UNC beat the hell out of UVA today, which I love considering I live in Virginia.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz Boise still aint # 1


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Boise needs a new division. They are the only team that can absolutely steam roll their opposition, and still fall back in the rankings...


----------

